# German Shepherd leads state trooper to fire and injured owner.



## Twylyght (Jun 20, 2010)

I came across this a few days ago.  Dogs never cease to amaze me.

[yt]Lvb6Ny9uGrE[/yt]


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 20, 2010)

A dog saving his owner? WHOOOOOAAAAA! 

Good story, tho.


----------

